# I hate yogurt...what should I do?



## BigDyl (May 21, 2006)

Should I eat it anyways?  Are the health benefits that great?


I freaking can't stand it.


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2006)

They help get rid of canker sores..........


----------



## Jodi (May 21, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Should I eat it anyways?  Are the health benefits that great?
> 
> 
> I freaking can't stand it.


Yogurt is one the healthiest foods ever.  You are missing a lot by not eating it.

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=124


----------



## BigDyl (May 21, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yogurt is one the healthiest foods ever.  You are missing a lot by not eating it.
> 
> http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=124


----------



## StickCity (May 21, 2006)

You should join the club, fuck yogurt.  But I eat it anyways.


----------



## sonofman (May 22, 2006)

I personally like yogurt, but stayed away from it because of all the sugar while cutting.  I read the link so I guess it is fine. 


 What brand of yogurt does everyone suggest and how often would you eat it?


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yogurt is one the healthiest foods ever.  You are missing a lot by not eating it.
> 
> http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=124



Wow.  I knew it was good for you, but had no idea it was that good.  Guess I better start adding it in...


----------



## fufu (May 22, 2006)

I really like it personally.


----------



## BigDyl (May 22, 2006)

It has the same consistency as....well you can imagine.

Probably the same taste too.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 22, 2006)

I have no problems with it  Try the FF no sugar added fruit yogurt


----------



## tannywild (May 22, 2006)

I'm finding ALOT of yogurt selections at the grocery stores... However I'm running into a problem..

I either find A. Yogurt that is Pasteurized, but organic.. Or B. Yogurt that is non-pasteurized, but not organic..

It specifically says to look for Yogurt that is Non-pasteurized and organic.. Guess I'll have to try the food market for this one, bleh, far drive from where I live just for yogurt..

Wonder how much of a difference it makes if its organic or just normal ol' milk?


----------



## BigDyl (May 22, 2006)

I'm going to railway market tonight to get some yogurt.


----------



## Phred (May 22, 2006)

I have FF plain orgainic yogurt for breakfast almost every day.  I mix a scoop or two of whey powder and I have pudding.    ATW Orange makes a great 50-50 flavor when mixed with plain yogurt.  Good stuff.  I even toss in 1/2 a cup of raw oatmeal for carbs with a small had full of berries.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 22, 2006)

I personally like Fage 0% Greek yogurt. It tastes awesome with frozen blueberries and Sugar Twin.


----------



## NeilPearson (May 22, 2006)

If you don't like it, don't eat it... There are lots of healthy foods out there.


----------



## GFR (May 22, 2006)

*I hate yogurt...what should I do?



* Ummmmm don't eat it* 
*


----------



## BigDyl (May 22, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *I hate yogurt...what should I do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jasone (May 22, 2006)

Braums soft serve frozen yogurt.  yummy.  Taste like ice cream.  You can also try tcby if they are still in business.  Man, hadn't thought about frozen yogurt until now.  Sounds good.  Just remember the sugar content might be high, oh well.


----------



## cpush (May 22, 2006)

Mix in some splenda and cinnamon, it tastes like frosting!


----------



## IwillOutworkYou (May 23, 2006)

My wife used to live on the stuff.  Got pregnant and now hates it.

I like it, but it's hard to keep fresh. I always forget its in the fridge.  Plus it makes me not want to drink whey an hour later.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *I hate yogurt...what should I do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



#15 I haven't eaten yogurt for a good 7 months or so, there are plenty of food options out there, it's not like it's necessary... Plus the kind I used to eat had a decent amount of sugar anyway...


----------



## P-funk (May 23, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Should I eat it anyways?  Are the health benefits that great?
> 
> 
> I freaking can't stand it.




I don't eat it.  I am not that big a fan of it.  Although I don't hate it.

I eat cottage cheese instead.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (May 24, 2006)

if you don't like it, dont' eat it.


----------



## BigDyl (May 24, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> if you don't like it, dont' eat it.




But Jodi said I have to.   


I have a cup of yogurt in front of my right now, I'm trying to choke it down, and my eyes are watering.  


I couldn't even find the Fat Free Sugar free kind.  What I have has 3 grams of fat and 8 grams of sugar.  It's 2% Fage yogut.   


If this is the best yogurt can taste, then I'm in trouble.


----------



## BigDyl (May 24, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't eat it.  I am not that big a fan of it.  Although I don't hate it.
> 
> I eat cottage cheese instead.




I eat cottage cheese too, but it doesn't have live cultures in it.





But isn't there milk with cultures in it?  What if I drink that instead of eat yogurt?


----------



## Nick+ (May 24, 2006)

The best yoghurt, can be found in Turkey.....   The worst yoghurt; in France and several other 'Western' countries. I only eat the stuff ,with lumps of fruit in it, and the vague colouring of the fruit involved.........  I don't eat the real stuff, the 'natural ' turkish (or greek), shame really! 

The sad thing is, DANONE (french company) is setting up in Turkey, they will ruin Turkish yoghurt, once they get going..............


----------



## LoadedBats (May 24, 2006)

Look, if you don't like it. Don't eat it. 

Fish has a lot of benefits....as does asparagus.....and i find them both to be nasty. So i don't eat them.  There are many options out there for food choices.....you'll be fine with out Yogurt.


----------



## Nick+ (May 24, 2006)

If one can try to stomach natural(not like most of the crap around) yoghurt, then it can do one a lot of good. I can't stomach it.


----------



## BigDyl (May 24, 2006)

I threw up in my trashcan at work after the first two scoops.  The I forced the rest down and cried.


----------



## fufu (May 24, 2006)

lawl


----------



## maniclion (May 24, 2006)

Mix some whey into it and then freeze it.


----------



## NeilPearson (May 24, 2006)

BigDyl, just pretend it's man goo and you will be able to suck it all down


----------



## VanessaNicole (May 24, 2006)

I eat stuff I hate all the time. Just deal with it. Geeeezuuuus......

Suck it up and move on with your life.

Nessa


----------



## BigDyl (May 24, 2006)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> BigDyl, just pretend it's man goo and you will be able to suck it all down




Jodi!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 24, 2006)

I cant believe you have so much trouble in eating yogurt. Natural or flavoured, it dosent bother me. Though i stay away from the ones loaded with sugar. Too sweet.

Why dont you add some chopped fruit and/or berries and make it into a pudding-fruit salad? If it is not sweet enough, use some sugar free sweetner. I have started using a vanilla flavoured syrup from starbucks in my Cottage Cheese, 1L = CA$10

You can also supplement with those bacteria if you really dont want to eat yogurt. Acidophilus


----------



## sonofman (May 24, 2006)

I can't seem to find the fage brand of yogurt.   Are they any others?  Most of the ones I see have too much sugar.


----------



## sonofman (May 25, 2006)

sonofman said:
			
		

> I can't seem to find the fage brand of yogurt.   Are they any others?  Most of the ones I see have too much sugar.



bump


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 26, 2006)

Yogurt =  

I give it to my dog though.


----------

